# Calling DIY consultants



## El Capitan (3/6/18)

Are there any experienced DIY consultants that I can bribe to produce 2 100ml juices for me? I'll can provide the recipes and happy to pay a reasonable amount.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (3/6/18)

What is the recipes?

If I got the concentrates I have no problem to cook them up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (3/6/18)

I suspect you will need Cap fruits, such as Cranberry, Raspberry, Pomegranate, Golden Pineapple, Sweet Mango, Sweet Strawberry, Juicy Peach, Yellow Peach, Sweet Tangerine. That's just a guess, though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (4/6/18)

I'm happy to help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (4/6/18)

Betelgeuse remix
Gravity remix

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Capitan (4/6/18)

RichJB said:


> I suspect you will need Cap fruits, such as Cranberry, Raspberry, Pomegranate, Golden Pineapple, Sweet Mango, Sweet Strawberry, Juicy Peach, Yellow Peach, Sweet Tangerine. That's just a guess, though.





RichJB said:


> I suspect you will need Cap fruits, such as Cranberry, Raspberry, Pomegranate, Golden Pineapple, Sweet Mango, Sweet Strawberry, Juicy Peach, Yellow Peach, Sweet Tangerine. That's just a guess, though.



My neighbours are pretty noisy, so I was thinking along the lines of ammonium nitrate and diesel, but I'll settle for the recipes Andre posted. 3mg Nic and a 30 / 70 PG VG ratio though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Capitan (4/6/18)

Andre said:


> Betelgeuse remix
> Gravity remix



Thanks Andre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (4/6/18)

Thanks for all the responses, @Nicholas Jones is going to give it a bash.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

